# NY/PA/NJ(?) CCOs



## enraptured (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm heading back home VERY soon, and I'm pretty set on taking my Mom out to a few CCOs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have any of you ladies been to any of the CCOs in the area lately? I haven't been to an outlet there in years. I was also wondering if there happens to be any locations in NJ. I know there's a website to locate such information, but it seems that new places pop up all the time, so I thought maybe someone might know of a place that I haven't heard about. I'm open to traveling pretty much all over the place, but I'd love to hear about some recent experiences. Thanks in advance!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 23, 2007)

You should check out this site to look for the nearest CCO in your area 

http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/indexob.cgi.

If you're already in the tri-state area though, I recently went to the Franklin Mills Outlet in PA and Clinton Crossing Outlet in CT. They have a lot of stuff at the time. I've posted an update of the items I saw on "Recent CCO Sightings" here at Specktra. Also, if you scroll in this forum, there are other CCO's in the NY area mentioned here. This way you have more options, depending on your starting location 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH a bit!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 23, 2007)

theres one in Riverhead, LI at Tanger Mall


----------



## enraptured (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks girls!


----------

